# is there a uk legal version of ephadrine ????



## glencol (May 6, 2004)

is there a version or product that gives the exact same effect of ephadrine?????


----------



## glencol (May 6, 2004)

is there a version or product that gives the exact same effect of ephadrine?????


----------



## merf777 (Aug 11, 2005)

'Buy EPH 25+'

Clicky at the top of page

P


----------



## merf777 (Aug 11, 2005)

'Buy EPH 25+'

Clicky at the top of page

P


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

tbh its not legal


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

tbh its not legal


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

If you want something with the exact same effect, why not just buy the real thing?

www.astronutrition.com have Ephedrine HCL tablets. Perfectly legal in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

If you want something with the exact same effect, why not just buy the real thing?

www.astronutrition.com have Ephedrine HCL tablets. Perfectly legal in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Ephedrine is leagal I was under the impression it was the dosage in EPH25 that made it illegal to sell over counter. If it was a 25mg dosage it would be fine to sell over the counter.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Jonny said:


> Ephedrine is leagal I was under the impression it was the dosage in EPH25 that made it illegal to sell over counter. If it was a 25mg dosage it would be fine to sell over the counter.


well eph 25 has 25mg of ephedrine in so that doesnt make sense


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Well the bottle I have states 30mg, its different form the bottles on sale on this website.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Ephedrine is legal in the uk to posses and import but it is not legal to sell in its pure form.

Eph25+ is legal to sell as it contains the ephedra herb, which is basically unrefined ephedrine. Its is also legal to buy from astro nutrition because the company is not based in the uk, you are importing it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I see.

In ither words teh law is an a$$


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The EPH you have Jonny is a counterfit, I know the one you have with no company name or instructions on it, the strength tends to go up and down too as its pretty much knocked up in a lock up down south.

The dosage is irrelevant because ephedrine is classed as a class C prescription medication and thus only available on prescription in the UK. As stated if you were caught in possession of a class C for personal use there would be no problems, but selling it is a no no.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for clearing it up.

The EPH i have does have instructions and also states you may have a feeling of euphoria on the bottle! States take two 45 mins before work out or as appetite surpressent take two daily.

But only a week and a half into using it and you do see results!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

you have all sorts of copies on the market of EPH and roughly they all do the same job! people have just copied the ingredients and in some cases they have chenged the dosages which some people find better and others dont. Just find the one you like and stick with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Can I ask one last question is it wise to drink while have EPH in the body?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

no its not.

alcohol and ephedrine both cause blood pressure and heart rate to soar. the asprin that is commonly stacked with the eph is also dangerous with alcohol as your blood thins out and alcohol's negative effects are amplified.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for all the advice its proving invaluable.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Agree with nick. Eph is one of my favourite fatloss supplements, but at the end of the day its quite a potent drug and you need to respect it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Good fat loss supp, alternative to ephedrine is tight by san. Worked like magic when i used it about 3 months ago, dropped 8 pounds in three weeks, combined with heavy cardio and good diet of course.


----------

